# A little bit confused about...



## mcrlover96 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am so ecstatic about getting a new puppy this Spring but I just am a little bit confused about something. I have looked into just about every breeder in my area but now I started looking at the AMA list. Because they are on the list does that mean they sell puppies? because I couldn't find a website for any one I looked up. Also is anyone familiar with Bonnie Puia?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

why is it all the avatars look the same to me :faint:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 16 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746222


> why is it all the avatars look the same to me :faint:[/B]


Maybe there is a default avatar of a smeared up Maltese. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

To answer the question, I've never heard of that person. Why don't you look outside your area for a dog? There are breeders who will ship dogs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not all exhibitor breeders have websites. 

I only saw pics of Cosy before having her flown to the airport nearest to me. Many 
breeders do ship and will send you pics of pups available along with info regarding 
them including pedigree. Something to think about. It certainly
gives you a larger selection from which to choose.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe Bonni Puia is the one that works closely with Chrisman. She does have a website: http://www.greatmaltese.com/

edited to add: some of the best breeders out there do not have websites. Many breeders were successfully breeding and showing long before the internet and have never felt the need to advertise their dogs online. They have built up a reputation without the modern technology. Also, not every name on the AMA list is an active breeder. Some breed very rarely, but most can give you some ideas about your search. So I would not hesitate to try those close to your area.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746265


> I believe Bonni Puia is the one that works closely with Chrisman. She does have a website: http://www.greatmaltese.com/
> 
> edited to add: some of the best breeders out there do not have websites. Many breeders were successfully breeding and showing long before the internet and have never felt the need to advertise their dogs online. They have built up a reputation without the modern technology. Also, not every name on the AMA list is an active breeder. Some breed very rarely, but most can give you some ideas about your search. So I would not hesitate to try those close to your area.[/B]


----------

